# In memory of our Peter, the Humber-Traveller.



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

We have just had a phone call from Chris to say that Peter unfortunately passed away at 10.50 this morning. She has asked us to announce this on site as she knows he had many friends here and has received a lot of support during his illness.
He will be sadly missed by us all.

Regards

Richard & Mary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Goodnight Darling Peter I will miss our little chats.
You fought so Bravely.
God Bless xxx
Our Love to Chris and the family
Love
Mavis and Ray


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know what to say. Chris my thoughts and prayers are with you.......Peter the pain is no more for you I will miss your waving hand so much. We will all share the pain of your passing Nette.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So sorry

He will be remembered fondly

Frank and Doreen


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

No pain now peter,RIP ,God bless.


chris


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

My thoughts are with Peter and Chris.

I can still remember the first time I met Peter, what a great guy.

he will be missed.


Richard & Gill


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

R.I.P.

We are so sorry.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Chris.

Norman and Sharon


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

our thoughts are with you chris
R.I.P peter

mark and helen


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello to all.

With the blessing of Chris, Peter's wife and soul mate, it is with great sadness, that I have to announce Peter's departure from our midst, at approximately 11.00hrs today.
As many of you will be aware, Peter was very ill over the last twelve months or so, however, more recently his health deteriorated quite rapidly, and he was released from hospital with a transfer to St Andrews Hospice at Grimsby, on 2nd November 2009. It is here that Peter spent his last few days, in the daily and hourly company of Chris. 

Many of us only got to know Peter through Motorhomefacts, be it on a meet, a rally or via the forums. His Avatar, (the waving hand), and his salutation, "Greetings", was instantly recognisable to all. 
Strangely enough, Chris never did like the waving hand, as she thought of it as being spooky, or a bit weird, but all of us on here loved it.

On behalf of Rita and myself, Uncle Norman & Auntie Sandra, and Leo & Penny, (Leok), I would ask you all to join us, in conveying our deepest sympathy and condolences, to Chris and members of her family, upon the death of "our friend" Peter, who was a regular contributor to the forums.

God rest Peter.

Sincerely yours,

Jock.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear that news.
Now free from pain.

Wishing strength to the family.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

God bless Peter, you are in no more pain. Our thoughts are with Chris at this time.

Catherine & Steve x


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Richard & Mary 

Thanks for the update, an unenviable task so thank you. 

Very sad news even though we know it will happen to us all we are rarely prepared.  

Our thoughts are with Chris through this troubled time. R.I.P Peter...... 

Keith and Ros


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

In Memory of Peter

Sorry folks,

I was in the middle of compiling this post when Richard and Mary made their announcement.

At least we are all now aware.

Kindest regards,

Jock.

P.S. Thanks to Ken (Gaspode), for combining the two threads on page one.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am so sorry to hear this sad news. Like many on the forum I felt like I knew Peter. his contributions and his wavy hand will be sorely missed. 
Rest now Peter hunny in peace.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

God Bless Peter

Thinking of you Chris XX


Jacquie & John


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sad news indeed, our deepest sympathies to his family. Only met him a couple of times but he was one of those people that you just instantly liked.
Rest in peace Peter.



Trevor & Julie


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Richard if you should speak to Chris 
Please pass on Val& my condolences not unexpected but still a shock 
At peace now. Our thoughts are allso with his girls 

Jim & Val


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sad, your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw will sadly be missed - Bestest regards to the family. RIP 

Greenie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sad news indeed but not unexpected. Peter is now at rest, the endless pain is no more. Rest in peace, dear Peter.

Our thoughts at this sad time are now with Chris and her family and friends. May they summon the strength to pick up the pieces.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Peter is struggling in pain no more.

Our thoughts are with Chris and family.

We recall fondly Peter simply visiting our van at rallies for a pleasant chat. 

Dave & Alison


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Peter's passing, please pass my condolences to Chris and her family.

Graham


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can I just say how sad Jen and I are to hear the news, not entirely unexpected but a shock just the same.

Thanks from us also to UncleNorm, Jock&Rita and LeoK who have done such a magnificent job supporting Chris and Peter throughout his illness.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Please send our condolences to Chris and his family.
Peter is now free of suffering and pain, may he rest in peace.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Rest in Peace Peter, your pain is now over and you are at rest.

Condolences to Chris and all the family.

Barbara and Bob


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Very sad news. My thoughts are with Chris and family.

Viv


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very sorry to hear the sad news
Peter is now free from pain and may he Rest in peace.


Phl & janet


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I never met or knew Peter, but have followed the threads on MHF during his deteriorating health. It is obvious that he was an admired member and friend to many.

I wish to add my condolences to Peter's family at this distressing time, and hope you can soon relate to, and remember the good times you had together.

Michael & Linda.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Very sad news. Our thoughts are with Chris and her family. We were on Peter's table 2 years ago at the Global, and missed him not making it this year.  Bob and Jane.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I never met Peter but was touched by him through the forums. What an amazing life to have had devoted family and friends, even those he'd never met.

Chris, sending you peaceful thoughts.

D


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Chris,

For you and the rest of your family, this must be a time of such mixed and intense emotions. In your own grief, may you find peace in the knowledge that Peter's pain is over.

Dougie.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Sad news. Peter and his family are in our thoughts tonight
Joe


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Dave and I are so sad to hear this news, he was a lovely man. Our thoughts are with Chris and their family at this time.

Lynne


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sad news indeed. RIP Peter. Our thoughts are with his family at this sad time.

Rob


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

So sad to hear this news.I met Peter a couple of times on mhf rallies and what a great bloke he was,always helpful,friendly and witty.

Sincere condolonces to Chris,he will be sorely missed on mhf and so will the waving hand,we have lost a good 'un.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good bye to a really nice man God bless you.
Our thoughts are with you Chris

Dave and Lady P


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Rest in Peace Peter.
Love to Chris


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Mary and I offer our deepest condolences, may Peter rest in peace.

Colin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This has come as a shock. I know from Jock's update the other day that the outlook wasn't good, but it's strange to think we won't see those upbeat and hopeful posts any more.

I've met Peter a number of times, and we've had some great chats. There was so much more to Peter than came across via the forums here, and anyone who met him couldn't fail to be impressed with his strength in combatting a number of difficulties over the years.

Of course, our thoughts tonight are with Chris and the people close to her, and we hope that she can draw on a little of Peter's strength to face up to the future without him.

Many, many thanks to Jock and Rita, Norman and Sandra, and Leo and Penny, and others, who have kept us in touch with Peter over the past months.

RIP Peter, "Humber-Traveller", in pain no more.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Very sad news. RIP Peter.


steve


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Sincere condolences to Chris and to all of you who had the good fortune to know Peter. I have only known him through his story on MHF, early and later so I can admire his strength in earlier life and his fortitude and good spirit at the end. I have never met any of the members on MHF, yet, but he is one I will regret that I will now never meet at all. My thoughts are now with Chris and I hope she has the strength to get through this awful time

Irishhomer :wave: for Peter and Chris and :wave: to Mavis


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

RIP Peter

God Bless

Doug


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

In cards and flowers on your window
Your friends all plead for you to stay

Sometimes solutions aren't so simple
Sometimes good bye's the only way

And the sun will set for you
The sun will set for you

And the shadow of the day
Will embrace the world in grey

And the sun will set for you
(Linkin Park)

Goodnight Peter, Rest well.

And thankyou for keeping us informed, and everyone for supporting him be that in words of encouragement or other. Friends are invaluable at times such as these.

We are still here for you all, emotions will be erratic, so if you need to talk we are all here for you.

Just remember his pain is gone & his memory will live on in your heart always!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: Good bye Peter, we will miss you, your wit, Charm, ever ready smile and jokes have brightened many damp and muddy meets over the past few years, you will be remembered fondly and often.

There is a new star in the sky tonight and a new angel in heaven.

Our thoughts and love are with Chris as she has to start the hard task of living without you. 

Our deepest condolences

Tina & Glenn


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

R.I.P Peter


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Very sad to hear the news. 

RIP Peter


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

R.I.P. Peter

Chris & Gail


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

You lived life to the full Peter and I am sure the happy memories Chris holds of all your fun times together, will ease the sadness of her loss. You were so brave and we admired your strength and courage so very much.

Sweet dreams.

Sue and Gilbert xxx


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

Condolences to all the family


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Peter brought his family a long a few weeks a go for some portraits. He has left behind a lovely family. R.I.P. Peter, it was a pleasure knowing you, congratulations on a wonderful and successful life

stew, Shona and Jess


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Our sympathy goes to Peters family. Rest in Peace Peter.

From Chris, Claire and Eleanor.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There can be few people who have evoked such a strong response and all of us will greatly miss our contact with Peter through these topics.

He was a real gentleman - he will be greatly missed by so many people including all of thoise who only came to know him through here.

Our thoughts and best wishes go to Chris and his family; the way in which he has fought for the last few months is an example to all of us of courage and fortitude.

Rest in Peace, free from pain and safe.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

RIP Peter it was an honour and a pleasure to have met you and Chris. 

Mandy & Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Peter was one of the first to approach us on our first rally with MHF. What an ambassador he was for the friendship we were soon to find on this forum.

He will be sadly missed.

God Bless Peter.

Pat and Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Humber Traveller*

My thoughts and prayers with Chris. RIP and God Bless Peter now you have crossed that great bridge.
eddied


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

We shall always remember that warm welcome you gave us whenever we met

Our sincere condolences to Chris and all the family

Pauline and Peter


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

RIP Peter, I never met him but judging by the response on here he must have been a nice guy.

Charlie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Rest in peace Peter, you are pain free now.

Chris and family my sincere condolences. A very sad time for you all, remember ALL the good times you shared together.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

To Chris, our thoughts are with you.

Thank you for blessing us with the lovely family photo.

RIP Peter, knowing that you are watching over the motorhomers will make me smile every time I venture out....

God Bless
Bouncer


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I did meet Peter at my one and only (to date) MHF rally. I did not know him well but it is another sad loss of a long standing member of MHF who offten contributer to the site. The wavy hand will be missed.

RIP Peter.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Peter*

Chris

Our thoughts are with you.

Russell

Stew -thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

although Tony and I never met Peter, it is sad news indeed to hear of his passing

I have read his posts in the past and followed his story through the forum
he obviously was a lovely man judging by the responce on here

RIP Peter and our sincere condolences to his wife Chris and all his family

Anne & Tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Peter*

Very saddened to hear of Peters Passing

Our sincere condolences to Peter's Family.

Trevor & Family


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Are thoughts are with you always.

Kath, Keith & Farhan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Goodbye Peter, we'll miss you.

Chris, our thoughts are with you, make sure you keep in touch, were all here for you.

Shane, Sally and the boys x


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We never met, but I felt I knew Peter.

Our condolences to the family.

Dave and Sian.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Sincere Condolences to all of Peters Family. Rest In Peace Peter.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

RIP. Never met but obviously a well thought of person.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

RIP Peter. Condolencies to the family.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Peter RIP*

Chris and family

For you and the rest of your family, this must be a time of great sorrow and intense emotions. Take comfort in the knowledge that Peter's pain is now over.

Goodbye Peter, you will be sorely missed
With love from George and Angie. 
RIP


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well what news for a Monday morning !

I like others knew of Peters situation and we had swapped PMs in the past about it, but the outlook can change short and sharp and I hope that Peter passed in little pain.

I had met Peter a few times, always cheerful although you knew he was suffering.

His waving hand will be missed on MHF  

RIP Peter, and condolences to Chris and the family


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning friends of the late Peter.

I have just spoken to Chris who wishes to reassure us that Peter passed away peacefully. 

Chris sounded strong and has the company of Peter's sister, Angela. Today is about death certificates and funeral directors.

Peter's funeral will be 'back home' in Hull.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very, very sad news but as I understand it, how long can one suffer before passing away is the attractive option.
I do wish that very happy memories of Peter are firmly lodged in all his friends and families minds. 

I didn't know him but he and others have left me in no doubt he was a very brave man.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I never met Peter but along with others who did not have that privilege, reading all the comments here, he must have been a truly wonderful man.

Seeing the photo that Stew has posted today it is good to know that Peter's widow, as well having many MHF friends, has family there to support her.

RIP Peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw the waving hand at the top of the forum, is a fitting tribute to Peter.........in a way it also reminds me of when Ronnie Barker passed away and his glasses were on the front of the newspaper. 

If Peter could see (and he probably can) this tribute I would imagine he would smile to see how well respected he was here on MHF and appreciate that waving hand. 

I almost feel that it is like he is actually waving to us to say goodbye.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I feel I have to add a further comment.

When someone such as Peter passes away they are never really gone. Their memories live on and keep them alive in our thoughts. Because Peter was such a frendly outgoing person and showed such enjoyment of life, I am typing this with a smile in my heart, although I do feel a great sadness thinking about his passing away I always will have a smile in my heart when I think of Peter.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

R.I.P. Peter. Our thoughts are with Chris and the family. 

June and John


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

So sad to read this news. Our thoughts are with you Chris & your family at this difficult time. Peter was such a lovely person always there offering help to anyone who needed it.

R.I.P. Peter


Elizabeth & George


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

When I opened up the forum this morning and saw the waving hand at the top I knew it was not good news.
I never met Peter, but I read his website/blog and that gave me a insight into some of the many health struggles he had to deal with through his years.

His struggles are over and he can now be at peace.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

A sad day


Broom


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Waving Goodbye!

Eddie


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Our thought are with Chris and family at this sad time.
RIP Peter free from pain.
Pat and Lesley


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Peter*

Please pass on our condolences to Chris - such sad news at this time of year. We will be thinking of you particularly in the next few weeks.

Kind regards
Terry and Jean
Sundial


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace Peter


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Although I've only been a member for a few months and I never met or spoke on this medium to Peter.. I can tell by all the posts on here that he was held in high regard by all MHF members ..so it just remains for me to add my condolences to his family..RIP fellow motorhomer..Regards Mondo


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Goodbye Pete,
Rest in Peace.

Tony & Frances


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Rest in Peace Peter.

Our thoughts are with Chris at this sad time.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Peter even though I didnt have the pleasure of meeting you. I am glad you are at rest now and not in pain.
God bless you and rest in peace.
Simon


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Many thanks for the update on Peter, I am so sorry he lost the fight - my thoughts are with his family at this very sad time


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Nuke, for putting the little symbols on the MHF banner. A sweet thought.

I spent some time last night re-reading Peter's website, and it reminded me how many problems he's had to face, but one thing I noticed - it was a resource for fellow sufferers, and there were links to organisations that might help. It's a testament to him that he was trying to help other people with similar problems.

It's a further testament to Peter that I read he was informed of the cancer and the fact that it was terminal in February of this year. Since then, he has been positive, looking forward to each day, and determined to get the most out of whatever time he had left.

If anyone would like to read further, his website is: http://abc-sites.co.uk/kissag/

Gerald


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We are so very sorry

Over the last 6 months I have been selfishly dwelling on my own problems, but I have to say Peters story has been an inspiration to me, and a lesson that many of us could learn from

You will be in our thoughts and prayers

Chris, may God bless you; and bring you comfort and succour

With deepest respect

Paul and Kath


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Our sincere sympathy on Peter's passing.
May his gentle soul rest in peace

Ca and Greg

Ireland


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our deepest condolences' to Chris and family. I hope this little poem will help

I am not really gone,
I am closer than ever before.
As the morning sun rises
and throughout the busy day...I am with you.
Until the setting sun disappears on the horizon
and we watch the day turn into night...I am here.
You may feel a faint breeze stir round your head, while you slumber
as I gently kiss your forehead, "Good night."
The stars that shine so brightly in my heavenly sky
help me watch over you and keep you from harm.
I am the wind in the trees
and the song of a bird.
I am moonbeams in a midnight sky
and a glorious rainbow after the storm.
I am morning dew
and freshly-fallen snow.
I am a butterfly flying overhead
and a puppy happily at play.
I am a smile on a stranger's face
a gentle touch
a warm embrace.
Listen to the wind for my message of love.
Watch the sun rise and set in the sky with me.
Feel my essence encircle you with warm memories.
Open your heart to know...I am not gone.
Reach deep into your soul...You will find me.
I am here.
Have no fear.
I am with you,
Always.

Anon 
Regards Rich and Lin


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Dear Lin and Rich, 

Thank you so much for posting the delightful poem. It really is so meaningful, and totally relevant to the situation in which many of us find ourselves, just like Chris right now.

AuntieSandra and I are going to see Chris later this afternoon. In the meantime, I'm printing out all the messages of condolence posted thus far. I'm certain she will truly appreciate the sentiments of the messages and especially of that poem.

Thank you again.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am thinking of that line from the song that goes, "Boy, we are gonna miss you, everybody sends their love."

My prayers are for Chris, may she be able to feel peace and comfort at this painful time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just got back in after a weekend away, and some good news for Viv & I, only to read this  . So sad & at least he didn't suffer too long. It all brings it home that everybody has to face the loss of loved ones, and I would like to send our condolences to Peter's family.

One of the nice guys - still waving 8) :wink:


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Our thoughts are with Peters family.
God Bless.

Chris and Brenda


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Been away from MHF for some time and returned to find this news. Very sad, and our thoughts go to Peter's family.

Jackie and Bill


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been following the various posts about Peter on here, but never posted as I didn't know what to say. I've realised today, reading everyone's comments that there's nothing I could add. He was obviously a very special individual who will be missed, but more importantly remembered. I wish Id had the opportunity to meet him.

My thoughts are with you.

Andy


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you Chris at this said time, even though we have never had the pleasure of meeting you both.

Pat and Neil


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I am sure that I can speak on behalf of the MHF members in the Channel Islands.

It is sad to here the news.

R.I.P. Peter.

Alan
Guernsey


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Although it's difficult today to see beyond the sorrow, May looking back in memory help comfort you tomorrow. 

God Bless


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Aw the waving hand at the top of the forum, is a fitting tribute to Peter.........in a way it also reminds me of when Ronnie Barker passed away and his glasses were on the front of the newspaper.
> 
> If Peter could see (and he probably can) this tribute I would imagine he would smile to see how well respected he was here on MHF and appreciate that waving hand.
> 
> I almost feel that it is like he is actually waving to us to say goodbye.


 I like the waving hand at the top of the home page.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*In Memory of Peter*

The pain is over.

Peace at last.

Now you have control again.

We will miss you - lots.

And we will help Chris wherever and however we can.

Thank you for the privilege of knowing you.

God bless you Peter.

Thanks also to all who have contributed to this thread.

Leo and Penny.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Peter's passing. My heartfelt sympathy to all his family.

Badger


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Humber Traveller*

Now the pain is no longer Peter. Rest peacefully. To Chris and the rest of the family may you have the courage and love to get through the next days and beyond without 'our' Peter. God Bless you All.

Beth and Ray


----------



## 122434 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, I know that I don't post on MHF very often, as Simon does, but I just wanted to offer my condolences to Peter's family for their loss. I know what it is like to lose a loved one. - Alex


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Peter*

Just read the sad news.

My condolences and sympathies to Chris and Peters' family.

Will miss the familiar waving hand.

Thanks to Jock and all the others for keeping us up to date.

Alan and Lesley


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We also send our sincerest condolances
Sylv & Vic


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Very sad news Sandra and I offer our deepest condolences.

Graeme


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Goodbye Pete*

We are so very sorry to hear about Peter,Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.

Bryan and Rosemary


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Terrible news.

RIP Peter, the pain has gone.

Deepest condolences to Chris and family.

Pete and Judy


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

R.I.P Peter...


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

A LETTER FROM HEAVEN


To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say... 
but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay. 
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above. 
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love. 

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight. 
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night. 
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through, 
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you." 

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone. 
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on. 
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan. 
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man." 

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do. 
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you. 
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight. 
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night. 

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years 
because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears. 
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain. 
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned. 
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand. 
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er. 
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before. 

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb; 
but together we can do it by taking one day at a time. 
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too... 
that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you. 

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain, 
then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain." 
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile, 
knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile. 

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low, 
just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go. 
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind; 
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind. 

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free, 
remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me.



God Bless You Mate.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to read this news, like others I never had the opportunity to meet Peter and Chris, but know he and the waving hand will be sadly missed.

Condolences

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We are so very sorry to hear of the passing of our Peter.

Our thoughts are with Chris and her family.

John & Yvonne


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Of course he wasn't 'just' our Peter

>award<


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So he was famous after all.
Thanks for that Frank xxx


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry to hear the sad news RIP Pete our condolences to Chris and family

john jackie


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Passing of Peter*

I,too, would like to pass on my condolences to Chris and the family.

RIP Peter

He was one of a kind, always friendly,always helpful and very much missed.

Regards Pam


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

God speed, Peter, rest in peace.

Our sympathy to Chris and family at difficult time.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Yes, God bless Peter, peace and tranquillity at last.
Sincere condolence to Chris and all,

Graham


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning one and all. The fog is lifting, the sun is trying to beam through, it's a new day....

This post is to say _*THANK YOU *_to each and everyone that has offered such sincere and kind words of condolence and sympathy to Chris and the family, following Peter's death.

Sandra and I visited Chris yesterday and gave her the print-out of the first ten pages of messages. No doubt, she would have been very appreciative of the kind thoughts and words within, after having read them later. She really is grateful for the support from their friends on MHF.

Three weeks ago, Peter, Chris and family managed to get to Stewart Artona's photography studio at Cherry Valley Manor. That's where the photo on page 6 was taken.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-727470.html#727470

And wasn't it a beautiful shot, full of smiles and happiness.  What a difference three weeks make... 

On page 12 of this thread, Les (SaddleTramp) posted such a wonderful poem, "A Letter From Heaven". It's as if Peter had written it himself! So a big thank you to Les for taking the time....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-727896.html#727896

AuntieSandra and I will be popping to see Chris again tomorrow. I'll print out the rest of the posts and pass them on. Strangely, despite Peter's skill on computers, very little of his expertise passed over to Chris. He didn't even leave her the password for the internet so, at this time, she is unable to access MHF herself!! :roll:

XXX


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*In memory of our Peter, the Humber-Traveller*

Thinking of you at this sad time, Chris. Vita


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I never met Peter, but what a lovely man he seemed to be - only such a friendly man as he could have the waving hand as his 'trade mark'.

There's only a chosen few who could be remembered by such a friendly gesture.

Pain free now.

Sue


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

UncleNorm

I've just seen your post and clicked on the link to the photo of Peter and his family, its just reduced my to tears.

My thoughts are with his family

Andy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Shirley and I are so sad to hear the news although he is now out of pain and at rest.
Our thoughts are with Chris and the family at the loss of such a lovely man
Regards Sid and Shirley


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Details of Peter's funeral arrangements have now been posted...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75071.html


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Never did get to meet Peter but he came over in his posts as such a friendly helpful person. I looked out for that waving hand when browsing the forums
My thoughts are with Chris and Peter's family and friends at this time.
Sue


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

I had not managed to log on for a few days so was sad to find this post. 

Although I never met Peter and also never had the pleasure of exchanging posts with him, I felt I got to know him through this site and his blog. 

I have been overwhlemed by the support and kindness that has been given to him. I can only re-iterate what others have said which is that he must have been such a nice guy to command so much love, support and respect.

My thoughts are with his family during this time of grief, it does get better with time, you never forget, but you learn to come to terms with the loss and remember those very happy times.

R.I.P

Sara & Steve


----------

